# Non-Technical & Semi-Technical Volunteer Positions Available for 2006



## ScottW (Jan 6, 2006)

I am proud to announce that due to ongoing growth of this site, that we have the need for some folks to help out in some non-technical areas of this site. This includes, but not limited too...

*Site Support Issues* - This involves addressing incoming support issues related to site issues and using various tools to solve those issues. Looking for someone that can address issues on a daily basis and be consistent. Obviously, there will be days you can't and that is fine. Hopefully, with the team approach, the burden will not be handled by one.

*Content Writers* - If you like writing and have the personality to put forth some effort and a ongoing fashion, we are in need of people to help in managing site content and generating content. This will be both self-driven and editor driven projects. Depending on your level of activity and skill, this move to a position which includes incentives and kickback. Topics will be reviewing hardware & software, writing howtos, approving/reviewing submitted content, and covering news items as it relates to the world of Mac support - not general mac news site type stuff.

*Grammarian* - God knows that I need a grammar helper and I'd love to have someone (or more) to review primary content then as time is available review secondary content on the site for spelling, grammar or other obvious issues. This person would be someone who grammar errors stick out like a sore thumb too. (example, this post) Review of user posts or support questions will not be done. 

*Support Question Review* - We have a number of support questions which are in the wrong category or that need to be removed from our database. Basically, it needs cleaned up. Because of the number of questions that we get, it will be a ongoing process and we will need numerous individuals to tackle this large project. While you don't need to be technical to review questions and put them in the right category it would be good to understand if a question is a "Hardware" issue or "Software" issue, even if it involves both. If you are unsure if you would be qualified for this, just contact us or we will get you started on it and see how you do.

*Tech Team Overhead Support* - We need individuals who can review questions that get flagged or address issues that our tech volunteers bring forward. This is a fuzzy position right now, but if your interested, I'd like to get someone in this role and we can mold it as needed.


*How to Sign-Up*

We are ready to take applications. In most cases, if you volunteer you will be accepted unless we just have too many people sign-up. In some cases, there might be a waiting period while we put together the tools needed for you to perform your job. We have no age restrictions. This is a great way to be part of something great.

As always, volunteer positions are just that, volunteer. We realize that you may get into something you don't have time for or not interested/comfortable doing. We will not take it personal if you back out, just let us know. Because these are volunteer positions, we ask that you have a general desire and drive to help this site out and that you don't need someone constantly on your tail to do what you volunteered to do. In most cases, I like to put someone on a project or team and once confidence is built, let you move on your own.

Please send me a PM if you are interested in any of the above. State which position(s) your interested in helping with and what your overall time available is... like daily, 3 times per week, twice a day, whatever that may be. If you have any questions for me, you can do that as well.

To send a private message to me, you must be logged into the site then just click on my username in this post. This will bring up my profile. Under contact information will be "Send a Private Message to Scottw". Click that and proceed. If you have problems, just reply to this thread for help. *Please do NOT reply to this thread to volunteer.* Only those who PM me will be considered.

Thanks!

Scott William
Macosx.com Founder


----------

